# Bad New Momma Rabbit. Am I doing all I can?



## WorthItFarms (Jan 24, 2012)

I've read a bit, nothing sounds terribly helpful.

Young mother rabbit - 6 months old now

1st litter

In cage with sister - they love each other. Both pregnant. 

to the left of cage, the buck - he's a snuggler and they seem to like him a lot.
to the right, older experienced pregnant doe

(All does due within 3-4 days of each other)

She wasn't showing any nesting signs, but I had a nestbox in there to get them used to it since both girls are first timers.

Had 6 babies on wire, 1 with front leg and ear missing. I caught them right after the placenta had passed.

I "built" them a nest in the box with stiff hay, then soft hay, then tried to brush some hair out of mom. Got a little not NEARLY enough, since all babies were cold. So I got a bit from the NZW mom who has an older litter and then brushed out my husky's undercoat and used that.

Decent amount of hair now, should be able to stay warm.

Question:
Am I doing all I can?
How soon after birth do they need to feed?
How do I know if she has any milk?

Help?!


----------



## WorthItFarms (Jan 24, 2012)

Added:

I removed the sister rabbit, euthanized the hurt baby, and put a FlexWatt heat pad under the nest.


----------



## lastfling (Jan 24, 2012)

You can take the nestbox and kits into the house bringing them back to the doe in the morning & evening for a feeding if you are concerned about the cold and/or that the doe will harm to babies.  If she is feeding them they should look full, i.e. smooth skin, rounded belly.  If underfed they will look wrinkly (is that a word??).  Bear in mind that they can cycle between the two looks between feedings, but rabbits normally feed early in the morning and around dusk.  I would be a concerned about having both does in the same cage, particularly with litters.


----------



## lastfling (Jan 24, 2012)

You must have know I was typing - re: removing sister....


----------



## secuono (Jan 24, 2012)

I expect ALL first time moms to fail one way or another. I wouldn't try helping them along to much until the next go around. Not saying that all will be bad, but a lot of them just have no idea what's going on.


----------



## WorthItFarms (Jan 24, 2012)

I hate to not save the litter, just because mom freaked out too much. I am not faulting her for it yet. How do I know she's milking? Do they feed them RIGHT after birth?


----------



## greenbean (Jan 24, 2012)

Some won't feed right after, but most of mine feed within the first 24 hours.  I'd leave them in with her and then check back every few hours to see if she's fed them yet.  If I remember correctly it can take up to 24 hours for her milk to come in.  Don't quote me on that though!  If you have any KMR or goats milk, you could give her some of that as a suppliment.  If she has fed them, their bellies will be warm, round, and you will probably see the milk band.  Also, if you're concerned about fur, I'd pluck some from her belly and sides (gently of course).  Good luck!


----------



## WorthItFarms (Jan 24, 2012)

Should have enuff fur now, the Husky has LOTS. Heat pad helps. Hadn't heard it can take 24 hrs, but it makes sense. 

will she have obviously full udders like the moms who have been nursing for a while?


----------



## Bunnylady (Jan 24, 2012)

First time moms seldom have much milk to start with. It is very important that the babies get the colostrum that she produces during the first day or so after kindling. I kidnap bunnies in their boxes at this time of year; so I know if the doe isn't feeding. If a doe doesn't get into the box within a few minutes of my putting it in her cage, I put the box into a carrier that is barely bigger than it is, put the doe in the box, and close the lid on the carrier. I have had  a couple of babies get stepped on doing this, but only one doe absolutely refuse to let the babies nurse. Every other doe I have had to do this to wound up standing and letting the babies nurse after a little jumping around. 

There have been a few does with which I have had to repeat this process several times over the course of a few days, but most have figured it out after one or two sessions. The babies' tummies won't be full to bursting, but they won't be slack looking, either. At about day 3, the doe's milk comes in with a vengeance, and it becomes very easy to tell when they have nursed. With subsequent litters, she will have more milk from the get-go. 

Good luck!


----------



## secuono (Jan 24, 2012)

My Am Chin doe had only 4 kits, seems like only two teats are being used. They are red and if you gently milk them like a cow/goat, milk will come out. Or you can flip her and add a kit, you will hear suckling. Early morning or late night you can check a kit to see if it has a full belly.


----------



## Snowfie (Jan 24, 2012)

secuono said:
			
		

> I expect ALL first time moms to fail one way or another. I wouldn't try helping them along to much until the next go around. Not saying that all will be bad, but a lot of them just have no idea what's going on.


There's a lot to be said with where you get your rabbits too.  Daughters tend to turn into their mothers.  I got my Californian doe from a nationally competing show breeder.  she was young and had never been bred but she did everything perfectly on her first litter.  I really could not have asked for better.

When buying your does, especially young unproven does, it's worth asking the breeder what kind of mother their mother was because those traits often get passed down.


----------



## WorthItFarms (Jan 25, 2012)

Well, I have three sisters, the first had a large litter, none dead, perfect mom (mean to other rabbits, indifferent to people). This one - who has always been submissive and skittish, doesn't hate them just isn't sure what to do. I flipped her and let them nurse last night. No idea if they got any milk, but they gave up after about 20-30 mins either way. The third sister is due any time now and was digging up a storm yesterday. What should I expect from her? She's usually people-friendly and though dominant over her skittish sister, also loves on her a lot.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Jan 26, 2012)

WorthItFarms said:
			
		

> Well, I have three sisters, the first had a large litter, none dead, perfect mom (mean to other rabbits, indifferent to people). This one - who has always been submissive and skittish, doesn't hate them just isn't sure what to do. I flipped her and let them nurse last night. No idea if they got any milk, but they gave up after about 20-30 mins either way. The third sister is due any time now and was digging up a storm yesterday. What should I expect from her? She's usually people-friendly and though dominant over her skittish sister, also loves on her a lot.


More than likely, it just took her by surprise. I have one that had them in the nest but pulled no fur. It was like she said, "OMG...what are THOSE? and WHERE did they come from?" They all chilled and died before I found them. She is pregnant again and hopefully this time will be better. Her sister did the same, except I found them in time but then she would not feed them and they all died. The third sister, the least friendly of the three, made a nest, pulled fur, had them in the nest, cleaned them, fed them, covered them and has been a perfect mom for her first litter. So, you just never know...they all three come from a a doe that is an incredible mom.


----------

